

Gmail retention and your privacy - hippich
http://forensic4cast.com/2013/05/gmail-retention-and-your-privacy/

======
o0-0o
Big reveal here is that Goolge stores a copy of each message everytime it is
auto-saved while composing, and never deletes it.

~~~
m-r-a-m
The author only mentioned emails written in the last week (from the date of
the article).

From the Gmail help site: "Please be aware, residual copies of deleted
messages and accounts may take up to 60 days to be deleted from our active
servers and may remain in our backup systems for an additional period of
time." [1]

I assume that previous versions (auto-saved) of emails are treated as deleted
emails and are removed after 60 days, but I can't find any documentation for
this.

[1]
[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7401?hl=en](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7401?hl=en)

